# Honda HS624 on CL; Is this a good deal?



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Left a message for the seller; Waiting to hear back...









Honda HS624 Snowblower - general for sale - by owner


For Sale: Honda Hydrostatic HS624 snowblower. Runs and operates well. Used during the last storm in December without any issues. Call or text: (Two-one-five)-three-hundred and seventy-seven- 179-one...



philadelphia.craigslist.org


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Does not seem too unreasonable... In Maine that would go for about $500-600, the 724 or 828 would go for $750 and the 928 for $1000+


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Does not seem too unreasonable... In Maine that would go for about $500-600


I wonder why it's going for $750 in Pennsylvania then...? Any idea what year it might be? If it's older than ten years I'd said $750 FIRM is unreasonable...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Any idea what year it might be? If it's older than ten years I'd said $750 FIRM is unreasonable...


Definitely older than 10 years; maybe 20-30ish? The most recent owners manual is from 2001: https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31767721.pdf


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Definitely older than 10 years; maybe 15-30ish?


Definitely not interested at that price yet; It's only $150 less than the new Toro we're looking at!


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

tabora said:


> Does not seem too unreasonable... In Maine that would go for about $500-600, the 724 or 828 would go for $750 and the 928 for $1000+


Yeah but your Lobsters a-lot cheaper🙂


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pete826 said:


> Yeah but your Lobsters a-lot cheaper🙂


$4.99 /lb - It'll be a whole lot less next year after I "really retire" and get my lobster boat back in the water...


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

He shows firm at $750, if you want it, that's the price.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Definitely not interested at that price yet; It's only $150 less than the new Toro we're looking at!



Even at 30 years old this HS624 will eat that Toro for lunch . 

Dont know the PA market but as Tabora stated, around here in NE the HS928 is the most popular variant, HS624 is at the bottom of desire list but for my money the HS624 is a VERY potent little machine. I'd only choose the 928 or 828 over the 624 due to the width as this one does not lack any power and you will never feel like you can use a bit more horses.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Left a message for the seller; Waiting to hear back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this exact model. 10 years. excellent machine. finely tuned it will rival any 928. price is winter price. depends how it starts/operates etc. ask when last time serviced , if they have receipts. make sure it drives F/R smoothly.
Look for evidence of being left outside......rust , corrosion etc. look to see if cables are frayed up under handlebars or sheaths split.
check oil color
listen for weird noises
ask why selling.

$750 is for a very good 624 in the winter around here. different parts of country differ. in summer that price would be $300-500 depending on condition.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's 10 miles from me!

I wouldn't spend that kind of money unless I know how old it is.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> That's 10 miles from me!
> 
> I wouldn't spend that kind of money unless I know how old it is.


624 built from 1991-98 .....but condition is more import than age


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I wish it was 4.99 /lb here.🙂


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

JnC said:


> Even at 30 years old this HS624 will eat that Toro for lunch .
> 
> Dont know the PA market but as Tabora stated, around here in NE the HS928 is the most popular variant, HS624 is at the bottom of desire list but for my money the HS624 is a VERY potent little machine. I'd only choose the 928 or 828 over the 624 due to the width as this one does not lack any power and you will nev


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Does not seem too unreasonable... In Maine that would go for about $500-600, the 724 or 828 would go for $750 and the 928 for $1000+





Pete826 said:


> Yeah but your Lobsters a-lot cheaper🙂





tabora said:


> $4.99 /lb - It'll be a whole lot less next year after I "really retire" and get my lobster boat back in the water...


I miss Maine lobster!
🦞 😋

My grandma has a lake house in York County and there’s this place called Ted’s Fried Clams that’s like ten minutes away; Best lobster ever! Haven’t been up there since the summer of 2016 though... 😞


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Best lobster ever!


I bet it's good, but the "Best lobstah evah" is cooked down on the rocks in front of the camp in seaweed with steamers, taters and corn...



How to do your own Maine Lobster Bake: Blog. VitaminSea Seaweed - Selectively harvested from the pristine ocean waters of Maine


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Great, now I need my lobster fix


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> I bet it's good, but the "Best lobstah evah" is cooked down on the rocks in front of the camp in seaweed with steamers, taters and corn...


What restaurant in Maine serve this? Planning a trip to Acadia NP this summer or next so I am very tempted to for this lobster.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> What restaurant in Maine serve this?


Look for those advertising a "Maine Lobster Bake" or a "Maine Clambake"...

This one's pretty good; they catered the Downeast Model T Tour a while back: Old-Fashioned Maine Lobster Bakes - Maine Ocean Camping


----------



## williaea (Nov 27, 2019)

I picked an HS624 wheeled snow blower up this past summer in the Philly area for $350. Pretty much the same blower the OP posted. Just with a little more surface rust (but not BAD surface rust). It's been awesome in the two snows we have had in York PA so far this year. Crank the ground speed down with the hydrostatic transmission and let the the engine do it's work. I sold off an Ariens 8HP 24" blower I had owned since 2007 (that went through ANYTHING) because of how impressed I was with this Honda HS624 after our first snow of the year in December. The price of the OP's blower is a little high, but it's the middle of snow season in PA right now. I buy, fix and resell snowblowers around here - and it's NUTS the kind of money people are paying in the last month. If the OP wants one NOW - pay the price. If he can wait till after this season, prices will go down substantially. I agree with what an earlier poster mentioned... this old Honda will blow any recent low priced two stage Toro (or any brand) away. 

Eric


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

williaea said:


> I picked an HS624 wheeled snow blower up this past summer in the Philly area for $350. Pretty much the same blower the OP posted. Just with a little more surface rust (but not BAD surface rust). It's been awesome in the two snows we have had in York PA so far this year. Crank the ground speed down with the hydrostatic transmission and let the the engine do it's work. I sold off an Ariens 8HP 24" blower I had owned since 2007 (that went through ANYTHING) because of how impressed I was with this Honda HS624 after our first snow of the year in December. The price of the OP's blower is a little high, but it's the middle of snow season in PA right now. I buy, fix and resell snowblowers around here - and it's NUTS the kind of money people are paying in the last month. If the OP wants one NOW - pay the price. If he can wait till after this season, prices will go down substantially. I agree with what an earlier poster mentioned... this old Honda will blow any recent low priced two stage Toro (or any brand) away.
> 
> Eric


I actually found out what’s wrong with my Toro; If this guy still hasn’t sold the Honda in spring I’ll see if he’s willing to go lower than $650. My dad really wants a Cub Cadet now, and if my dad pays for it then I’m not complaining...

If I were paying for it, I’d wait the Honda seller out and if he wouldn’t budge, I’d likely buy a new Cub Cadet or Toro cheap once the season is over. The saving grace is that we have several neighbors who either let me use their machine or help clear our driveway.


----------

